# aiport: sevreur indisponible / MAJ logiciels impossible



## teeboh (26 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un ibook g4 d'occasion.
La connexion avec cable ethernet fonctionne, mais pas airport extreme: quand je ren,tre mon mot de passe Bbox, j'obtiens"une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport"etc." "

Impossible également de faire des MAJ logiciels: "une erreur est survenue lors de la recherche de maj logiciels"

J'ai tenté de réinstaller avec le CD d'installation, j'ai réparer les autorisation du disque dur... rien.

Que faire?

Merci de votre aide...

Modèle dordinateur:	iBook G4
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.2)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.33 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.8.7f1
  Numéro de série:	UV4460HPS88


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2012)

Tu arrive à te connecter sur un autre réseau ?


----------



## teeboh (28 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore pu tester sur un autre réseau wifi, mais en tout cas ethernet fonctionne. C'est bizarre qu'indépendamment de airport, je ne puisse pas lancer les mises à jour logiciels...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

Mon système d'exploitation est Mac OS 10.3.5


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

Télécharge depuis un autre ordi la màj combo 10.3.9 sur le site d'Apple; ça ira peut être mieux après!


----------



## arceus244 (1 Novembre 2012)

Moi aussi j'ai 10.3.9 et tu sais les MAJ ça ne marche plus du tout mais les connexions vers les réseau ça marche.


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2012)

Ah Panther !
Je l'ai désinstallé de mon iBook G3. Je n'arrivais pas à me connecter à mon réseau en WPA :mouais:


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Derbière solution: passer à Tiger


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Derbière solution: passer à Tiger



De ce que j'ai lu, normalement la combo 10.3.9 permet la connexion en WPA. Mais j'ai pas réussi.
On peut aussi passer le réseau en Wep, mais dans ce cas il est souhaitable d'habiter dans un lieu assez isolé !


----------



## esv^^ (2 Novembre 2012)

Le WEP est facilement crackable?


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2012)

Il parait que c'est assez rapide et à la portée du premier apprenti geek venu


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Ah! Je vais me renseigner...


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même souci (après avoir formater car MAC d'occas') et en plus certaines pages internet ne s'affichent pas et il m'est impossible d'installer les logiciels téléchargé tel que MSN...
Novice, je vais poser une question (certainement) bête:
En mac OS X 10.3.5 je peux mettre à jour avec quoi?& comment?
Cela résoudra t'il "tout" les problèmes??

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## Invité (29 Décembre 2012)

essaie : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL496


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (29 Décembre 2012)

Merci, je vais essayer ceci,
Je vous tiens au courant...

Bon, mise à jour faite.Mais:
Safari quitte inopinément, n'affiche pas hotmail, facebook, ne trouve tjs le serveur pour les mises à jour logiciel.
Et je ne peux plus aller du tout sur internet safari quitte systématiquement...
Autant vous dire que depuis 2 jours...


----------



## esv^^ (31 Décembre 2012)

Réessaye d'installer la màj, sinon, passe à Tiger!


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pardon pour la réponse tardive.
Bon avec le 10.3.9 ca va mieux mais tout n'est pas acquis...Certaines pages ne s'affichent comme ma boite hotmail, puis je ne peux pas mettre à jour Opera (puisque Safari bug...)
Comment je fais pour passer à Tiger?


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2013)

Ben faut trouver un Dvd (ou parait-il des Cd)
Y'a que l'occaze ou le marché noir


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (15 Janvier 2013)

Merci, je m'en doutais un peu!
Ne faut il pas une config. spécifique ou de la mémoire ou je ne sais quoi?


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2013)

G4@1GHz y'a pas de soucis pour Tiger.
512MO c'est super short je trouve, mais ça fonctionnera&#8230;

Ton iBook peut tourner avec une barrette de 1Go à la place de la 256Mo (donc 1,256Go de Ram puisque tu as 256Mo soudés) et là tu peux passer à Léopard (mêmes fournisseurs que précédemment)

Perso, j'ai iBook 1,2GHz avec la barrette de 1Go+les 256Mo soudés et ça fonctionne nickel


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (17 Janvier 2013)

Si j'arrive à trouver Tiger ça sera déjà pas mal à moins que j'attende un peu pour rajouter le Go de Ram puis passer à Léopard...
Peux tu me dire quoi prendre comme RAM & si je peux la changer moi même??
Une fois cela effectuer, une bonne ame pour un DVD d'installation??
Tiger ou Léopard hein


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2013)

En France MacWay
aux US OWC (moins cher, même avec le port) et c'est mon fournisseur depuis 1993 !


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour a vous,
J'aurais besoin de votre aide car je n'arrive plus a rien faire...
Je ne peux même plus aller sur internet car J'ai réinitialiser safari mais ça n'a rien arrangé. safari se ferme des que j'ouvre une page, j'etais obligée de tout désactivée pour afficher certaine page mais ça ne marchait pas sur tout les sites.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution??
Au secours!!


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (13 Septembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> En France MacWay
> aux US OWC (moins cher, même avec le port) et c'est mon fournisseur depuis 1993 !



bonsoir,
Je réssussite ce post en désespoir de cause, car je ne peux tjs rien faire avec mon Mac:
Power PC G4 
processeur 1.2Ghz
memoire intégrée 256Mo
Nombre de processeur 1
cache niveau 2: 512Ko
Il est de 2008.

Cette barrette est elle la bonne pour mon modéle?
je voulais savoir si je pouvais changer la barette de RAM moi même si oui comment?
Cela réglera t'il vraiment les problémes?
Et quelqu'un aurait il une piste pour changer de version (passer à léopard si cela est vraiment possible)
Désolée de vous harceler mais je ne voudrais faire de frais si je ne suis pas sûre que cela changera gd chose...
Merci par avance de votre aide!


----------



## SadChief (13 Septembre 2013)

Nemesis.nemesis2 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> Je réssussite ce post en désespoir de cause, car je ne peux tjs rien faire avec mon Mac:
> Power PC G4
> processeur 1.2Ghz
> ...


Bonsoir,

Avant de pouvoir avancer, il faut revoir l'ensemble des informations que tu nous donnes.

1) Le processeur 1.25 GHz (et non 1.2 GHz qui n'a jamais existé) me porte à croire qu'il s'agit du modèle A1046 (dans la nomenclature d'Apple), sorti septembre 2003 et arrêté en avril 2004 (de mémoire). En 2008 on avait déjà depuis 2 ans le Macbook Pro !
2) Mémoire de base pour le A1046 : 512 Mo. Maximum : 2 Go. Comment tu sais que tu n'as que 256 Mo ? Les informations système, probablement. S'il en est ainsi, alors un des deux logements mémoire est probablement HS, car impossible autrement d'avoir moins de RAM que le minimum de 512 Mo fournis. Les Powerbook de 2003-2004 ont souffert du problème du logement inférieur de la RAM ("empty lower slot") qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre sur les forums à l'époque : la barrette insérée dans le logement inférieur n'était pas reconnue. Apple avait par la suite pris en charge sur 4 ans le remplacement de la carte logique pour les ordinateurs à problème ; maintenant, c'est fini.
3) S'il en est ainsi, il faudra te contenter avec une seule barrette de 1 Go du type que tu nous indiques, ça marche. Elle remplacera avantageusement la barrette actuelle du logement supérieur, le logement inférieur étant selon toute vraisemblance, mort. Avec 1 Go, tu pourras installer Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5), ce ne sera pas un foudre de guerre, mais pas mal non plus.
4) Tu pourras changer seule la barrette, voir ici comment faire.
5) Ouvre d'abord ton ordi, enlève et remets en place les barrettes - qui sait, peut-être un mauvais contact ? Mais si tu as deux barrettes, et toujours que 256 Mo de RAM seulement après, alors tu as le problème du "empty lower slot", et alors là on ne peut rien faire.

Tiens-nous au courant, pour t'aider.

Edit : c'est normal de ne rien pouvoir faire avec 256 Mo seulement !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

J'ai raconté n'importe quoi...
Alors tu as an iBook ???
Il te faut cette barrette de mémoire de 1 Go, tu auras, comme on l'a dit plus haut, 1,256 Go.
Pour l'installer, c'est par ici.
Et Leopard pas de problème avec cette RAM.
Désolé for the misunderstanding !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> 1) Le processeur 1.25 GHz (et non 1.2 GHz qui n'a jamais existé) me porte à croire qu'il s'agit du modèle A1046 (dans la nomenclature d'Apple), sorti septembre 2003 et arrêté en avril 2004 (de mémoire). En 2008 on avait déjà depuis 2 ans le Macbook Pro !



Ben c'est raté, c'est l'iBook, pas le PowerBook, c'était bien 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz) et non 1,25 Ghz (1250 Mhz). Par ailleurs, selon le cas, si c'est un 14 pouces, c'est le modèle A1054 (early 2004, commercialisé d'avril à octobre 2004), et si c'est un 12 pouces, c'est le A1055 (late 2004vendu d'octobre 2004 à juillet 2005). Dans les deux cas, la Ram maximum est de 1,25 Go, soit une (et une seule) barrette de PC2100 (mais il supporte la 2700) de 1 Go, les 256 Go étant la Ram soudée sur la carte mère. Donc, s'il n'a que 256 Mo, ça signifie que l'unique slot mémoire est vide.



SadChief a dit:


> 2) Mémoire de base pour le A1046 : 512 Mo. Maximum : 2 Go. Comment tu sais que tu n'as que 256 Mo ? Les informations système, probablement. S'il en est ainsi, alors un des deux logements mémoire est probablement HS, car impossible autrement d'avoir moins de RAM que le minimum de 512 Mo fournis. Les Powerbook de 2003-2004 ont souffert du problème du logement inférieur de la RAM ("empty lower slot") qui a fait couler beaucoup d'encre sur les forums à l'époque : la barrette insérée dans le logement inférieur n'était pas reconnue. Apple avait par la suite pris en charge sur 4 ans le remplacement de la carte logique pour les ordinateurs à problème ; maintenant, c'est fini.



Ben oui, mais non, c'est pas un PowerBook qu'on te dit



SadChief a dit:


> 3) S'il en est ainsi, il faudra te contenter avec une seule barrette de 1 Go du type que tu nous indiques, ça marche. Elle remplacera avantageusement la barrette actuelle du logement supérieur, le logement inférieur étant selon toute vraisemblance, mort. Avec 1 Go, tu pourras installer Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5), ce ne sera pas un foudre de guerre, mais pas mal non plus.



Oui une seule barrette, mais avec 1 Go, ça lui fera 1,25 Go ce qui sera un peu mieux (mon iBook G4 late 2004 à 1,2 Ghz faisait très bien tourner Leopard avec 1,25 go.



SadChief a dit:


> 4) Tu pourras changer seule la barrette,



Non,il ne changera rien, il ajoutera une seule barrette, là, il n'en a aucune, juste la Ram soudée.


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2013)

Avec un petit SSD IDE de 64Go mon iBook G4@*1,2*GHz et sa barrette de 1Go fait tourner Léo de manière très satisfaisante&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## SadChief (14 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est raté, c'est l'iBook, pas le PowerBook, c'était bien 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz) et non 1,25 Ghz (1250 Mhz). Par ailleurs, selon le cas, si c'est un 14 pouces, c'est le modèle A1054 (early 2004, commercialisé d'avril à octobre 2004), et si c'est un 12 pouces, c'est le A1055 (late 2004vendu d'octobre 2004 à juillet 2005). Dans les deux cas, la Ram maximum est de 1,25 Go, soit une (et une seule) barrette de PC2100 (mais il supporte la 2700) de 1 Go, les 256 Go étant la Ram soudée sur la carte mère. Donc, s'il n'a que 256 Mo, ça signifie que l'unique slot mémoire est vide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais corrigé mon message avant ton intervention. Merci quand même.
Et merci aussi pour m'avoir gentiment expliqué combien de MHz vaut le GHz


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> JEt merci aussi pour m'avoir gentiment expliqué combien de MHz vaut le GHz



Le but était surtout de bien montrer que, contrairement à ce que tu affirmais, les deux fréquences existaient bien sur divers modèles de Mac, et que lorsqu'on disait "1,2 Ghz", ça n'était pas une "simplification abusive" pour parler de 1,25 Ghz, qu'il y avait bien une différence de 50 Mhz entre les Mac à 1,2 Ghz et ceux à 1,25 Ghz (d'ailleurs, sauf erreur de ma part, ceux à 1,2 Ghz ont tous un bus à 133 Mhz, alors que ceux à 1,25 Ghz ont un bus à 166 Mhz).


----------



## SadChief (14 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le but était surtout de bien montrer que, contrairement à ce que tu affirmais, les deux fréquences existaient bien sur divers modèles de Mac, et que lorsqu'on disait "1,2 Ghz", ça n'était pas une "simplification abusive" pour parler de 1,25 Ghz, qu'il y avait bien une différence de 50 Mhz entre les Mac à 1,2 Ghz et ceux à 1,25 Ghz (d'ailleurs, sauf erreur de ma part, ceux à 1,2 Ghz ont tous un bus à 133 Mhz, alors que ceux à 1,25 Ghz ont un bus à 166 Mhz).


Ok tu aurais compris que c'était juste une petite plaisanterie de ma part.
Et en effet j'avais pris un raccourci malencontreux quant à la fréquence du processeur, mais c'était dans le contexte du PB. J'aurais dû préciser "jamais existé pour le PB".
Maintenant j'ai assez pollué ce fil, donc je me retire, en espérant seulement que nemesis arrivera à mettre sa barrette dans son iBook. Pour me racheter pourtant, [*cut*] lui suffira de me le demander.
A bientôt


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (14 Septembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Avec un petit SSD IDE de 64Go mon iBook G4@*1,2*GHz et sa barrette de 1Go fait tourner Léo de manière très satisfaisante :rateau:



Quézaco un petit SSD IDE de 64Go??
D'autre part où pourrais-je trouver ces fameux DVD pour léopard car je ne dois pas être douée...ni le bon c***, ni eb**.
quelqu'un pour aider une fille en détresse


----------



## SadChief (14 Septembre 2013)

Nemesis.nemesis2 a dit:


> ...
> quelqu'un pour aider une fille en détresse



MP (message privé) envoyé (voir dans votre Tableau de bord).


----------

